
Why the linux and open source communities are so defensive of Microsoft lately? - a-ve
https://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/8yj8mp/why_are_so_many_in_the_linux_and_open_source/
======
tannhaeuser
Are they really? Or have MS's astroturfing campaigns successfully resulted in
the perception of this being the case? I don't know, but I do know that the
original anti-MS stance wasn't so much about MS specifically, but was
targetted against any monopolistic behaviour. So it would make sense that
today it's FAAG who gets the flak.

------
some_account
I think because young developers believe Microsoft has changed.

Their bullshit radar seems to be broken.

~~~
qbrass
They lack a proper frame of reference, being born too late to experience a
pre-Windows world.

